# It's Raining Spiders!!!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Well not really, but I found this on Youtube and after a big heebee jeebee shudder, I thought I'd share it. I shouldn't have to shudder alone.  You can bet that if a spider touched the unsuspecting camera guy, we would be hearing a little girl screaming.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my yikes!! I am so terrified of spiders but couldn't take my eyes off the vid. If I actually ran into a situation like that--------


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Man, this sounds so much like my brother-in-law talking. Translation : Holy ****, there so many spiders everywhere! Never seen so many! 

One of the time we went for a picnic (In Brazil, my wife is from there and I have been 5 times already), there was signs off danger PUMA attacks here, and as I sat down to relax, I almost sat on a turantula, bigger than my hands. I didn't jump or anything, I was trilled to see this in real life, on the loose. I was in no danger what so ever, it simply sat there, relaxing with me. sadly, I didn't have my camera, but it was very cool to see in it's natural aspect. They have also tons of little lizards everywhere, it was cool (the location of Brazil we went).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one massive spider colony!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok that is super bizarre


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was eating lunch, and started watching, but thought I'd better wait until after I ate. But it wasn't bad though. In order for there to be that many spiders, there had to have been a food source. I wonder what insect they were overrun with. Osenator, we have a lot of wild trantulas here in Oklahoma. We only see them here and there, until fall. I guess they migrate in the fall, and then you see lots of them. But they're not that big. The biggest I've ever found is about nickle sized. Most of the ones I've seen are dime sized. I tried to keep one through the winter, but it got out. Don't tell my husband. I never did find it.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> In order for there to be that many spiders, there had to have been a food source.


Yes, I heard cameramen are very tasty to a spider!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

I can deal with spiders although I've never come across anything remotely like that video.

What I really can't stand is walking face first into a web that wasn't there yesterday. 

I can't imagine walking into that disaster they were weaving.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG sometimes there just isn't enough spider spray in the can! ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

If my wife would have seen this, she would have packed her bags and left to anywhere but there, and probably with or without me.


----------

